
‘By the people, for the people’: Kim Dotcom to launch alternative internet - whitewalls
https://www.rt.com/news/410606-kim-dotcom-meganet-internet/?spotim_referrer=recirculation
======
013
Will never happen. If it did I wouldn't trust him provide me the 'freedom'.

------
Cheyana
I’m callin’ it. He will do absolutely nothing with this.

